# TAH-BSO and bilateral pelvic lymph node dissection



## amjordan (Mar 19, 2008)

I am having one of those moments where my brain is locked.  

I just received a OP report with a denial from the insurance company.  The codes billed out by the coder were 58150-62 and 38770-5062, they denied 38770-5062 as being inclusive to 58150.  Nothing I can find in CCI, CPT or ACOG bundles this.  Am I missing something?  

The surgery was done for adenocarcinoma of the endometrium.  The procedure included at TAH-BSO and they removed the obturator and iliac lymph nodes bilaterally.  No omenectomy, or partial vaginectomy was performed.  There was no evidence of extrauterine disease present.


----------



## becca12 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello, sometimes individual insurance companies have there own edits.  So if I was you I would look on the insurance company website to see if they have there own edits.  If they do then you might be able to appeal there decision.  I know in the state I live in you can appeal an edit denial and sometimes you can get it paid.

Thanks

Rebecca


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 29, 2008)

if your report reads bilateral removal of lymphs? sometimes the provider report bilateral but in the context of the report they are not removed bilateraly, i notice that the sequence of the modifier on 38770 would be 62-50-51

or would it be best to code 58210 if there is more work involved in the procedure.(radical) it would be best to obtain your provider assistance.


----------

